# Great friends and good fishing Friday



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Got to fish with some of my old friends today. My buddy James just got his new 42 viking and it is one fine boat. Bait was tough for us today. Most have spend close to 2 hours scratching around for bait. Got enough to give it a try and off we went. Every spot had snappers, groupers, and Tons of amberjacks on it. Fished 4 places and called it early. Needed 4 more groupers to have a limit but the amberjacks had taken there toll on my crew. UNCLE was the word. So we pointed her North and came home. Sorry I don't have many good pictures but I have a few. Also, the stories are short because the fishing is beating me up and my nights are short. I promise to do better when I get some rest. Good luck every be safe and catchem up. 

Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea fishing Guide
850-758-2165 Cell
8580-689-3133 Hm/Office


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow! Congratulations


----------



## Auburn (Jun 24, 2012)

Nice job guys! I like that Auburn hat. WDE!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

dang good mess of fish delyn!!!


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

Those are some nice fish. Great job Capt.


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Only one almaco? You're slipping, Captain.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

AGAIN.....well done capt!!!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

"all these fish are making me hungry!"


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone. Dang good eye to spot that little almaco hiding in the back. I can not get anything by you guys. I better watch my lies.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Fine broom tails thats for sure.


----------



## Cwmart10 (Apr 14, 2012)

I am so confused.....doesn't grouper season open tomorrow? and triggerfish is closed? i don't see that anywhere in the regulations.


----------



## KaityRose (Sep 12, 2011)

*nice catch*

Gag opens tomorrow, I think he got black? As for trigger believe its still open in state waters


----------



## jplvr (Mar 7, 2011)

Cwmart10 said:


> I am so confused.....doesn't grouper season open tomorrow? and triggerfish is closed? i don't see that anywhere in the regulations.


Gag opens tomorrow. Delynn specializes in slaughtering his tastier cousin, the scamp pictured there. Maybe not specializes, but not many catch them like he does who post here. 

That fish in the back is an almaco jack, not a trigger.


----------



## Mullethead (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang nice Scamps there!


----------

